# BMW 335i



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi all,

I thought I post this one which was long overdue for posting !This car was in for a one day correction detail as every one knows rock hard paint to polish and paint defects galore !

Certain areas like roof, bonnet had to be wet sanded to achieve a satisfactory repair job !

Roof before



















Products of choice










Roof wet sanded !










After










Boot before










Boot during wetsanding










And after




























Final results ! And LSP of choice FK's # BWM 1000

Enjoy the photos !




































































































Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice job there, Nice finish :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Job Mario , it´s a killer machine that 335i :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job...


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome job there  
How do you like xpert polishes?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> Awesome job there
> How do you like xpert polishes?


Thanks Ziga ,

I like the Xpert Polishes they perform very well no fillers or oils they are water based and use nano technology !

They work very well on VAG paints which are a pita to polish !
And the latest scratch resistant clears !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Very nice job...


Thanks Tony,

Much appreciated mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Very nice Job Mario , it´s a killer machine that 335i :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

I does go fast almost as quick as an M3 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

kempe said:


> Nice job there, Nice finish :thumb:


Thanks Kempe ,

Yes, the finish looks almost as good as the very expensive waxes !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Came out well


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice turnaround :thunb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Came out well


Thanks Bill , much appreciated mate !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

polishyourcar said:


> Nice turnaround :thunb:


Thanks Ryan , much appreciated buddy :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome as always Mario! Pity that xpert polish costs so much....


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Another stunning work Mario....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Awesome as always Mario! Pity that xpert polish costs so much....


Thanks mate, yes , the Xpert Polishes do cost but they are excellent polishes !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Audiquattro said:


> Another stunning work Mario....


Thanks Gianluca much appreciated comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

hi i've not been on here for a while, have you done or is there a write up on the xpert polishes ? wot pads etc ?
Mark


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mouseless said:


> hi i've not been on here for a while, have you done or is there a write up on the xpert polishes ? wot pads etc ?
> Mark


Hi Mark,

No , I haven't done any write up yet but will very soon since you asked me 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work as always


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> nice work as always


Thanks Mat,for your nice comments :thumb:


----------

